# Her poor tail!!



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

For the past two weeks my Leia had been going in circles, pulling the hair out of her tail. Her tail use to look beautiful but now it looks sad. She chews at it and has pulled almost all of the pretty long fur out of her tail. I've looked her tail over and can't see anything. No fleas. 
Does anyone have any idea why she does this? Allergies? How do I get her to stop?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh, I dont know. I hope someone else will know what to tell you. 
When my last golden, Sandy had a hot spot on her tail she did this. I didnt find it till it was kind of big. Good Luck!


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

First thing i would do is have an allergy test done. Golden's are prone to skin allergie's. My golden K.C had skin alergie's and did the same thing to his tail. It never grew back quite the same.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would check her anal glands-they could be impacted and irritating her.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

She had Hot Spots once already. Right at the base of her tail. They had to shave her and gave me some meds to give her.
I guess I have to make a trip to the vet.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I would keep checking her for a flea. They are hard to find but one flea can do some damage. Who knows the flea could have come and gone. Are you seeing any white or black flecks when you comb her out with a flea comb ? Is her skin irritated and red ?


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

If it's her anal sacs why would she chew the hair on the tip of her tail? I'm confused because if she has allergies wouldn't it bother all of her skin? Not just her tail. Hmmmmm


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I brushed her really well yesterday and gave her a bath. I haven't noticed any white or black specks. Except for a little dry skin. I suppose it could be A flea, she hasn't been flea treated yet. I'm going next week to pick some Frontline up. 
I've check her skin and it looks normal to me.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're not finding a physical cause, it could be behavioral. How much exercise is she getting? Does she have a rope toy or something else she can take out her pulling and shredding urge on? Does she have a "job" like regular fetching, agility, obedience, etc.?

Just throwing ideas out here. Sometimes they go after fur because they have some random need that isn't being met. And sometimes they just do it for no reason.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought that could be it also. She does get exercise. I play with her everyday and work on her obedience. With her fear issues I don't walk her everyday because I have two kids I have to take with me. When they're around it's harder to get her to focus because all she wants to do is play and follow the kids. It's harder for me to focus on her and watch the kids. 
She does have a rope ( her third one) I keep it put away unless we are playing because she just eats them. I have several rubber toys and nylon bones for her to chew on if she feels the need. 
I called the vet today and made an appointment for her. So, I guess I'll find out if there is yet another physical problem with her. Poor girl has had several problems.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

My thoughts would be anal glands, when they are impacted or irritated their back end itches, and dogs will often pull/chew on their tail. It could also be allergies/food allergies as well.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, just an update. I took Leia to the vet on Tuesday. Over the past couple of weeks I've been taking notes on Leia's behavior and physical things I've been noticing. (rubbing her head on the ground, her tail, biting at her paws, discoloration on her nose and lip, ear infection(again) anyway, vet seems to think all of these things are connected. Vet said that she thinks Leia has allergies. Right now she has her on Prednisone. Vet says she thinks it seasonal, not food related. But we are not sure yet. 
Vet also gave me some tips about walking her and trying to help her get over her fear of parked cars. She said she knew an animal behaviorist if I couldn't get her over it myself.


----------

